# Live from I10



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well 200 miles from home2 stops so far. First looked good but no strikes. Beatle spin for bait. 2nd stop beatlespin, half rubber worm and small crankbait were chiice. Beatlespin prduced.

Two goggleye, warmouth whichever u preffer to call em. Post some pictures in a lil while!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it is illegal. But even more on my mind than a warning and or a ticket is that there are alot of crosses on the side of the road. Some of those came from inocent people on the side if the road tending to thier vehicle or making repairs. Even though i pulled 20' from the shoulder down in the grass, @ 70mph my wife and children in the car could be seriously injured or even worse if someone where watching me reel in a fish and not the road!!!!! So i made one quick stop on the way back and after the first sighn of a car in 5 minutes packed it in and came on home. However if i make a trip by myself or another adult in the future. I will always pack a pole. I got slammed by something in the same hole i caught the two goggleye that caught me off guard and nearly yanked the pole out of my hand!


----------

